
Microsoft offered to aid employees affected by Trump’s DACA decision - betolink
https://www.recode.net/2017/9/5/16255490/microsoft-satya-nadella-offered-aid-employee-worker-trump-daca-dreamer-deport
======
socmedon
Microsoft has around 36 employees on DACA, and they will do whatever it takes
to help them. All good. At the same time they will do everything -- behind the
scene -- to keep 5000+ of their H1-B employees from India/China remain on H1-B
visa for next 70+ years of their life [1] [2]. The reason being, an H1-B
employee is tied as an indentured servant to their employer. If you are an
H1-B employee here is how it works:

You get sick, you cannot work, you get fired; your get laid off; you have to
sell your car, sell your house, pull kids out of the school and get out of the
country.

I'm an H1-B employee working in US for past 12 years waiting for my Green
Card. Since last one year I'm suffering severe health issues and is on high
dose of pain killers just to make sure I can show up at my work. The day I
can't, I lose my legal status, and my family will get deported. My kids, who
are born here will also get indirectly deported. So, not surprisingly they
love employees like that, and will never speak for them.

Also, the Kids of an H1-B employee who are not born in US, gets deported once
they cross 21 years of age, since the H1-B employee cannot claim those kids as
their dependent. The cruel part is, even DACA does not help these kids,
because, to be eligible for DACA, that child should have been in US illegal
[3].

So, for me, Microsoft is one of the most morally bankrupt IT companies out
there.

[1] [https://www.cato.org/blog/no-one-knows-how-long-legal-
immigr...](https://www.cato.org/blog/no-one-knows-how-long-legal-immigrants-
will-have-wait)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/RepKevinYoder/status/890640332387303425](https://twitter.com/RepKevinYoder/status/890640332387303425)

[3] [https://www.cato.org/blog/congress-should-help-young-
legal-i...](https://www.cato.org/blog/congress-should-help-young-legal-
immigrant-dreamers-too)

~~~
mavelikara
FWIW, Microsoft did announce their support for HR 392 earlier when Congressman
Jason Chaffetz introduced it. HR 392 removes the per-country GC caps, with the
aim to remove the decades+ wait for immigrants from populous countries.

Your general point about tech leaders who shed copious tears on social media
for Dreamers stand.

~~~
socmedon
Of course they did. There is no way they cannot provide a letter when asked
for their support for H.R.392.

The point is their PR machinery (like, the articles seen now on DACA) or the
lobbyist would spend zero time for their H1-B employees.

------
legostormtroopr
I fail to understand why people object so much to enforcing border policies
now days.

I feel bad for any children impacted, but their parents chose to illegally
immigrate. It sucks they are punished for it, but enforcing the law to
preserve the way of life for its legal citizens should be a governments top
priority.

Legal immigration options exist, and legal immigrantz amd refugees should be
welcomed with open arms. But if you don't take those options or don't meet the
criteria you can't complain you aren't able to stay.

------
slededit
They provide immigration support to anyone who's not a permanent resident or
citizen so this isn't particularly surprising. But I guess its worth getting
some press.

